# Toro 3521 Dies under load



## foneman30 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello all. I have a 1985 Toro 3521 blower that belonged to my dad. He kept it in wonderful condition and I have it now that he's passed away. 2 years ago, I took it to a Toro authorized repair place and it hasn't run right since. At idle and full throttle, and no load, it purrs like a kitten, no hesitation, no surging. The only way I can keep it running during load is to only take a path about 30-50% of the width and only use speed 1 on the transmission. The more snow, the smaller the path. I might as well use a shovel. I see there is a governor lever and a spring that attaches to the throttle lever and the carb, but it only seems to increase the engine speed when I manually move it. Once I start throwing snow, shouldn't that governor open the throttle more? If so, it isn't working. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the foneman

Maybe some show and tell will help: https://www.google.com/search?q=governor+adjustment+donyboy73+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello foneman, welcome to *SBF!!* 3521's don't have a lot of power, only 3.5 hp so I wouldn't expect it to go fast while removing snow ( first gear ). most of us only load the bucket 30- 75% after making the first pass. it sounds to me like you may need more power but I understand you wanting to keep this one in the family. I passed on three 3521's in favor of 521's ( 5hp )


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe they touched your carb settings, causing it to run lean. You will need a load on the engine so don't shovel all your snow. Richen up the fuel mixture on the carb and see if that helps some. 
It is the spring loaded screw on the bottom of carb bowl. Turn counter clockwise in 1/8 increments and see if that helps.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If it worked ok before it was "fixed", then they probably screwed up the governor adjustment. The governor should increase throttle opening on the carb as the engine slows down when it hits a load. Being a 3.5HP engine, there is only so much power there to begin with, but a marked difference between before and after service says something is adjusted wrong. Check those videos on Youtube and try and find one where the carb, governor linkage and throttle control look like whats on your machine, then follow the instructions to adjust.


----------

